# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تغییر رشته از کنکور تجربی به انسانی

## asalshah

_سلام دوستان خوبین؟
الان این چیزی که میخوام بگم برای خودمم عجیبه 
فکرش رو نمیکردم که کارم به اینجا برسه
ولی میخوام برم دنبال علاقم
سومین کنکور تجربی رو دادم با شوق و امید زیاد ولی نتیجه نتیجه ی من نبود نتیجه تلاش هام نبود چون اشتباهی بودم مسیرم رو اشتباهی طی کردم
هر چقدر میرم جلوتر بیشتر متمایلم سمت علاقم برم تا نظر مردم
میخوام اگه امسال قبول نشدم برم کنکور انسانی بدم نمیدونم کارم درسته یا نه ....تردید دارم ولی دوست دارم انسانی رو شاید خیلی مسخره باشه ولی قبلا هم گفتم که من اگه پزشکی هم قبول شم به اونی که ادبیات تهران میخونه غبطه میخورم....بیخیال
چطور میتونم کنکور انسانی بدم...؟
چطور باید تغییر بدم رشتم رو...؟

راهنمایین کنین لطفا....مرسی_

----------


## Amir Mojtaba

علاقه مهمترین چیزه.
ولی خب بسنجید که چرا دوست دارید تحصیلات آکادمیک تو ادبیات داشته باشید...
زندگی همین امروزاست که با افسوس خوردن از بین میره... برید دنبال هرچی که دوسش دارید.

----------


## dars

> _سلام دوستان خوبین؟
> الان این چیزی که میخوام بگم برای خودمم عجیبه 
> فکرش رو نمیکردم که کارم به اینجا برسه
> ولی میخوام برم دنبال علاقم
> سومین کنکور تجربی رو دادم با شوق و امید زیاد ولی نتیجه نتیجه ی من نبود نتیجه تلاش هام نبود چون اشتباهی بودم مسیرم رو اشتباهی طی کردم
> هر چقدر میرم جلوتر بیشتر متمایلم سمت علاقم برم تا نظر مردم
> میخوام اگه امسال قبول نشدم برم کنکور انسانی بدم نمیدونم کارم درسته یا نه ....تردید دارم ولی دوست دارم انسانی رو شاید خیلی مسخره باشه ولی قبلا هم گفتم که من اگه پزشکی هم قبول شم به اونی که ادبیات تهران میخونه غبطه میخورم....بیخیال
> چطور میتونم کنکور انسانی بدم...؟
> چطور باید تغییر بدم رشتم رو...؟
> ...


رتبت تو تجربی چند بود اگه دوست داری بگو

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام  :Yahoo (1): 
شما برای کنکور انسانی احتیاجی به تغییر رشته ندارید اگر مدرک پیش دانشگاهی دارید.
شرط شرکت در کنکورسراسری ( هر رشته ای ) داشتن مدرک پیش دانشگاهی (پیش هر رشته ای فرق نداره) ، کاردانی ، دیپلم 4 ساله نظام قدیم و مدارک کارشناسی به بالاتر هست! پس نیازی به تغییررشته نداری و موقع ثبت نام کنکور به جای تجربی باید انسانی رو انتخاب کنی .
علاقه خیلی مهم هست ، وقتی شما میگی پزشکی بخوانم حسرت ادبیات رو میخورم ، ممکنه موقع آمپول زدن ، یاد شعر حافظ بیفتی و بزنی مریض بیچاره رو تسلیم عزراییل کنی ... پس با خانواده ات صحبت کن و تصمیمت رو بیان کن ، بعدش هم برو کنکور انسانی بده و اگر هیچ علاقه ای به تجربی نداری مجدد کنکور تجربی نده چون اگر بر حسب اتفاق قبول شدی مجبوری بخوانیش!!!
البته یک نکته: برای دانشگاه ازاد اسلامی ، بعضی از رشته ها (حدود 80 درصد رشته ها) احتیاجی به کنکور نداره ، اگر خواستی ازاد بخوانی ، فردا صبح هم میتوانی بری ثبت نام کنی و جیب مبارکت رو خالی کنی.
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## asalshah

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط saviour


سلام 
شما برای کنکور انسانی احتیاجی به تغییر رشته ندارید اگر مدرک پیش دانشگاهی دارید.
شرط شرکت در کنکورسراسری ( هر رشته ای ) داشتن مدرک پیش دانشگاهی (پیش هر رشته ای فرق نداره) ، کاردانی ، دیپلم 4 ساله نظام قدیم و مدارک کارشناسی به بالاتر هست! پس نیازی به تغییررشته نداری و موقع ثبت نام کنکور به جای تجربی باید انسانی رو انتخاب کنی .
علاقه خیلی مهم هست ، وقتی شما میگی پزشکی بخوانم حسرت ادبیات رو میخورم ، ممکنه موقع آمپول زدن ، یاد شعر حافظ بیفتی و بزنی مریض بیچاره رو تسلیم عزراییل کنی ... پس با خانواده ات صحبت کن و تصمیمت رو بیان کن ، بعدش هم برو کنکور انسانی بده و اگر هیچ علاقه ای به تجربی نداری مجدد کنکور تجربی نده چون اگر بر حسب اتفاق قبول شدی مجبوری بخوانیش!!!
البته یک نکته: برای دانشگاه ازاد اسلامی ، بعضی از رشته ها (حدود 80 درصد رشته ها) احتیاجی به کنکور نداره ، اگر خواستی ازاد بخوانی ، فردا صبح هم میتوانی بری ثبت نام کنی و جیب مبارکت رو خالی کنی.
موفق باشی 


سلام خیلی ممنونم واقعا از ته دلم خندم گرفت چون من واقعا همینطورم موقع هر کاری غیر ممکنه یه بیت نگم!
مطمئنم اگه بخونم دولتی رو میارم برای همین دلم نمیاد تو دانشگاه ازاد یا .....اون رشته ای که دوست دارم بخونم
شما خودتون هم معماری خوندین هم پزشکی؟_

----------


## zahra_zahra

:Yahoo (77):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> _
> 
> سلام خیلی ممنونم واقعا از ته دلم خندم گرفت چون من واقعا همینطورم موقع هر کاری غیر ممکنه یه بیت نگم!
> مطمئنم اگه بخونم دولتی رو میارم برای همین دلم نمیاد تو دانشگاه ازاد یا .....اون رشته ای که دوست دارم بخونم
> شما خودتون هم معماری خوندین هم پزشکی؟_


من معماری خوندم و در شرف خوندن پزشکی ام خوشبختانه یا متاسفانه (به دلیل سختیش)
خب پس شما کتاب های تخصصی و عمومی رشته ی انسانی رو تهیه کنید ، هم کمک اموزشی ها و هم خودشون رو و مطالعه کنید
(عمومی انسانی کمی با بقیه عمومی ها تفاوت داره مخصوصا توی درس عربی و ادبیات )
من اطلاعی از کنکور انسانی ندارم وگرنه بیشتر راهنمایی میکردم اما اینجا انجمن کنکور هست توی قسمت رشته ی انسانی میتوانید به جواب سوالاتتون برسید :Yahoo (77):

----------


## asalshah

_اگه بخوام تغییر رشته بدم نظام قدیم محسوب میشم دیگه؟ بعد فقط یه سال برای قبولی وقت دارم ؟_

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> _اگه بخوام تغییر رشته بدم نظام قدیم محسوب میشم دیگه؟ بعد فقط یه سال برای قبولی وقت دارم ؟_


کنکور 98 به صورت دو کنکور هست ، یکی برای دیپلم های نظام قدیم و پیش دانشگاهی ، یکی هم برای نظام جدید
کنکور 99 به بعد ، به صورت یک کنکور هست فقط با کتاب های نظام جدید
شما یک بار فقط فرصت نداری ، همیشه میتوانی کنکور بدی اما مجبوری منابعت رو برای کنکور99 و بعداز اون عوض کنی.
این رو که سال 98 دیپلم های متفرقه (کسانی که دیپلم و پیش مستقیم تجربی ندارن) در کنکور تجربی (یا هررشته ای) باید کدوم سری از کتاب ها رو کنکور بدن هنوز مشخص نیست ، احتمالا توی دفترچه کنکور مشخص میشه

----------


## Churchill

کتاب هایی رو که آخرین بار انتشار داده شده ن رو باید کنکور بدن 
چون به کنکوری های 97(کنکور اولشون بوده)فرصت دوباره داده شده

----------


## Serat

> _
> 
> سلام خیلی ممنونم واقعا از ته دلم خندم گرفت چون من واقعا همینطورم موقع هر کاری غیر ممکنه یه بیت نگم!
> مطمئنم اگه بخونم دولتی رو میارم برای همین دلم نمیاد تو دانشگاه ازاد یا .....اون رشته ای که دوست دارم بخونم
> شما خودتون هم معماری خوندین هم پزشکی؟_


سلام
انسانی به غیر 25 سوال ادبیات عمومی دوباره تو دفترچه تخصصی ادبیات اختصاصی داره
که اینجور که معلومه برات میتونه شیرین باشه چون مثلا 2 تا سوالش قافیه است 5 سوالش عروض شعری و سبک شناسی نقد ادبی تاریخ ادبیات 1و2 هست
خیلی زود میتونی تخصصی ادبیات رو هم یاد بگیری و شعراتو بر اساس قافیه و عروض و اختیارات شاعری رو یادبگیری راحت تر شعر بگی

----------


## Dayi javad

_یادم سال 93 فک کنم ی خانومی که سال قبلش کنکور تجربی داده بود و رتبش 120 هزار ( اگ اشتباه نکنم شده بود ) 
اومده بود انسانی کنکور داده بود و دو یا سه رقمی آورده بود !


هیچی نمیخاد فقط باید ب جای رشته تحربی انسانیو انتخاب کنی !!!!

موفق باشی_

----------


## yasser0411

یه دوستی داشتم 96 تجربی داد شد 17000
امسال انسانی داده شده 500 سهمیه 5 درصد نمیدونم خوبه یا نه ولی گفتم بدونید اگه خواستین آیدی تلگرامشو میدم

----------


## mohammadreza13

ریاضی ادم بره الان دیگه خالیه
فقط ریاضی فیزسک خوب بزن نفر 1 میشی
اقا بریم ریاضی؟ اخه کار و بار نداره کشور ما هم دیگه خیلی صنعتیه دیگه نگووو نپرس

----------


## asalshah

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammadreza13


ریاضی ادم بره الان دیگه خالیه
فقط ریاضی فیزسک خوب بزن نفر 1 میشی
اقا بریم ریاضی؟ اخه کار و بار نداره کشور ما هم دیگه خیلی صنعتیه دیگه نگووو نپرس


اگه بخوام براساس اینده کشور برنامه بریزم برای اینده ی خودم همین رشتم رو میمونم ولی خب با علاقه بری جلو تو کارت بهترین میشی و لذت میبری.......به هر حال مملکت به یه مهندس و یا ادبیات دان(!) نیاز داره_

----------


## Mehran1378

دوست داشتن انسانی دقیقا چرا باید مسخره باشه؟!

----------


## asalshah

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mehran1378


دوست داشتن انسانی دقیقا چرا باید مسخره باشه؟!


دوست داشتن انسانی یا هر رشته ای مسخره نیست قیاس خودم بین ادبیات و پزشکی بنظرم مسخره بود همین_

----------


## Paridokhtam

> یه دوستی داشتم 96 تجربی داد شد 17000
> امسال انسانی داده شده 500 سهمیه 5 درصد نمیدونم خوبه یا نه ولی گفتم بدونید اگه خواستین آیدی تلگرامشو میدم


میشه بمنم بدین لطفا

----------


## Mehran1378

> _
> دوست داشتن انسانی یا هر رشته ای مسخره نیست قیاس خودم بین ادبیات و پزشکی بنظرم مسخره بود همین_


در هر صورت دوست عزيز كمكي در زمينه منابع و روش خوندن و كلا هر سوالي از اين رشته دارين در خدمتت هستيم!
#ارادتمند

----------


## asalshah

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mehran1378


در هر صورت دوست عزيز كمكي در زمينه منابع و روش خوندن و كلا هر سوالي از اين رشته دارين در خدمتت هستيم!
#ارادتمند


خیلی ممنونم چشم اگه قبول نشدم حتما به راهنماییتون نیاز دارم_

----------


## samirat1999

سلام
عزیزم رشته انسانی فوق العاده عالی هستش و اگه علاقه داری از همین الان برو دنبالش
من خودم 97 کنکور انسانی دادم ، انتخاب رشته ی دبیرستانم طبق علاقه ام بود در صورتی که تجربی هم میتونستم برم و انتخاب دانشگاهم رو هم طبق علاقه ام انجام دادم ، برای همین به شما هم پیشنهاد می کنم بری دنبال علاقه ات و بدون که فقط علاقه است که مصممت می کنه به ادامه دادن ...
راستی ، اگه سوالی چیزی داشتی توی درس هایی مثل عروض و قافیه ، یا علوم اجتماعی ( که مباحث مفهومی دارن ) اگه مایل باشی میتونم کمکت کنم  :Yahoo (3): 
موفق باشی

----------


## elcidv

> سلام
> عزیزم رشته انسانی فوق العاده عالی هستش و اگه علاقه داری از همین الان برو دنبالش
> من خودم 97 کنکور انسانی دادم ، انتخاب رشته ی دبیرستانم طبق علاقه ام بود در صورتی که تجربی هم میتونستم برم و انتخاب دانشگاهم رو هم طبق علاقه ام انجام دادم ، برای همین به شما هم پیشنهاد می کنم بری دنبال علاقه ات و بدون که فقط علاقه است که مصممت می کنه به ادامه دادن ...
> راستی ، اگه سوالی چیزی داشتی توی درس هایی مثل عروض و قافیه ، یا علوم اجتماعی ( که مباحث مفهومی دارن ) اگه مایل باشی میتونم کمکت کنم 
> موفق باشی


سلام من دوازدهم تجربیم میتونم چنتا سوال در مورد کنکور انسانی بپرسم؟

----------

